# Nervous... hypothyroidism?



## hello_kitty (Oct 27, 2009)

Long story short, I'm under going tests right now to see if I'm hypothyroid.  I go for my thyroid ultrasound tomorrow, and I'm getting really nervous about it.  Not about the actual procedure, but what they will find.  

My mom had one last Friday, and they found something like 6 cysts on her thyroid, and her and I have all the same symptoms, so I can only imagine they're going to find something with mine as well.

My NP that I go to seemed very assured that all my symptoms met the description, but I'm scared in the back of my mind that everything is going to come back normal, and I'm back to just having a variety of strange issues.  So in a way, I'm hoping that I DO have hypothyroidism, because I'll finally have an answer.  So I'm nervous about almost wishing a disease upon myself, but I want answers, you know?







Then I'm scared about possibly having to take a pill a day for the rest of my life (at least that's what everything I'm reading says I will have to do).  I've been on birth control for the last 7 years, so I know what taking a pill every day is like, but that's voluntary.  I'm the type of person that won't even take an aspirin, so the idea of having to take something every day really freaks me out.  

I guess I just need some reassurance that it's alright I'm feeling nervous.  Sometimes if I write out what I'm feeling it makes me feel better, so I figured I'd share my nervousness on here, and maybe also be able to get some input from some of you lovely ladies that have this condition.


----------



## eastsidesunset (Oct 28, 2009)

I have hypothyroidism and as long as it is caught, treated, and supervised you will be fine. Trust me, taking a pill in the morning isn't scary. You get used to everything. The worst thing about it for me is that it makes my hair and skin dry. I have complications from it going undiagnosed, but other than that I feel normal.


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Oct 28, 2009)

i was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism/graves disease earlier this year and had my thyroid removed completely in March. Basically I have to take a pill everyday for the rest of my life or i'll die. With that being sad, that totally scared me at first, but you get used to it, sometimes I still forget to take my pill but I make sure I take it the next day, it just becomes a part of you. You will be fine, no matter what happens. Please let us know! Good Luck.


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the reassurance!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I never thought it was such a common condition, but it's nice to know there's others out there to talk to.

I don't know if the ultrasound picked up anything as it was just a technician doing it so they're not allowed to say anything about what was seen.  So I have to wait for the radiologist to read it and send the results, so hopefully by Friday.  It was quick, though, probably didn't even take 5 minutes.

I'm just an impatient person, haha.  I want results instantly.  *drums fingers anxiously on desk until Friday*

I found my blood panel results from 2002-2009, and over the years my TSH has been all over the place, low to very high to low to high.  I wish I would've brought these to the doctor when I went.  I don't know if it really means anything, but it's definitely a wonky pattern.

I come from a medical background so I know too much for my own good, and it's driving me crazy


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_Thanks for the reassurance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I never thought it was such a common condition, but it's nice to know there's others out there to talk to.

I don't know if the ultrasound picked up anything as it was just a technician doing it so they're not allowed to say anything about what was seen. So I have to wait for the radiologist to read it and send the results, so hopefully by Friday. It was quick, though, probably didn't even take 5 minutes.

I'm just an impatient person, haha. I want results instantly. *drums fingers anxiously on desk until Friday*

I found my blood panel results from 2002-2009, and over the years my TSH has been all over the place, low to very high to low to high. I wish I would've brought these to the doctor when I went. I don't know if it really means anything, but it's definitely a wonky pattern.

I come from a medical background so I know too much for my own good, and it's driving me crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's in my thread already someplace, but if they haven't already, ask them to check your antimicrosomal antibodies. That's what tipped my doctor off. All my other thyroid tests were fine. I thought like you did that I would have all these normal test results and it turned out the same exact problem my mom had, I had! I didn't want to wish a disease on myself either but at the same time, it's almost a relief to KNOW what it is. Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 28, 2009)

I found out I was hypothyroid about 15 or so years ago when my regular doctor did a routine blood test and it showed up. I started taking the medicine, I take Levoxl and things were fine. It wasn't until spring of 2006 I found out why I was hypothyroid. I was sent to an endocrinologist by a different doctor thinking I may be insulin resistant. She did a ton of tests and such and I have type 2 diabetes and Hashimoto's Thyroiditis. It didn't change my treatment but at least I could look it up and understand what was going on.

The ultrasound showed my thyroid slightly enlarged but I guess that's ok. And since I also have diabetes my endo does bloodwork every three months. So this keeps check to see if my thyroid med needs adjusted. Over the years its only needed adjusted a handful of times and only a tiny bit and then it gets where it needs to be back where it was. Good luck and I hope it isn't anything serious.


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_It's in my thread already someplace, but if they haven't already, ask them to check your antimicrosomal antibodies. That's what tipped my doctor off. All my other thyroid tests were fine. I thought like you did that I would have all these normal test results and it turned out the same exact problem my mom had, I had! I didn't want to wish a disease on myself either but at the same time, it's almost a relief to KNOW what it is. Let us know how it goes!!_

 
My doctor ordered the antibody tests along with a full blood chem panel and blood cell count when I went for my appt.  She should have the results back already, but hasn't given me a call.  On Friday my ultrasound results should be in, so I'll definitely be giving them a call on Friday and asking how everything came back and going from there.

Knowing is nice, I agree!  Otherwise I feel like I'm just a lazy freak that is constantly tired, gaining weight for no reason, with extremely dry skin and swollen joints, you know?


----------



## Tahti (Oct 28, 2009)

I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism last year, I take a pill every morning for it (I've been on the Pill for a year and I'm the kind of person that never, ever forgets... I have vivid nightmares about pregnancy, lol)

My general health improved a lot when I was diagnosed, until then I was always very tired and very susceptible to throat illnesses... I didn't really lose much weight, maybe a few pounds but I've always been very thin...

I don't binge on crap food all the time anymore, I have energy and my hair and skin is slowly, slowly improving...

(I actually found that my medication was an appetite suppressant for me, if I take more than one a day I have no urge to eat whatsoever but a large urge to exercise...? ;/ )

Hope all goes well with you!


----------



## fintia (Oct 29, 2009)

You'll be fine, be positive, if it is the hypo, taking a pill you get used to and it's going to make you feel a lot better ;-) I'm a Hypo because my thyroid was removed in 2005 due toThyroid Cancer. I'm healthy today, and taking my pill! ;-)


----------



## hello_kitty (Nov 7, 2009)

Well, every single test and ultrasound came back normal...

Which is good and bad... good in the fact that I don't have a problem, bad in the fact that, well, I don't have a problem and am back at square one with figure out all my problems.

I am moving back to my hometown, and my mom wants me to go see her doctor and get some other tests done.  So maybe I'll eventually find stuff out... or maybe I'm just crazy, LOL

Thanks everyone for your replies and advice!  I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey hun, I hope everything works out for you!

I'm going through some thyroid stuff now. I don't have hypo/hyperthyroidism, however I have an egg-sized nodule on the right side of my thyroid. Its benign, but I have an appointment next week to meet with a second doctor to decide the next course of action. I don't have any symptoms (just a golfball sticking out of my neck haha), and the doctors say that even though nodules are common mine is very very large. They are surprised I'm not having trouble breathing or swallowing. Most likely they'll have to remove half of my thyroid, which doesn't mean once-a-day medication, but there have been cases where there are problems down the road and the other half has to come out too. 

Good luck to you!!


----------



## hello_kitty (Nov 7, 2009)

^My mom has like 6 nodules.  Her doctor decided just to monitor them every 6 months through ultrasound to make sure they don't start growing.  Otherwise all her tests came back fine as well.  That's why my doctor and I thought I had thyroid problems because things like that can be genetic.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 9, 2009)

I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism years ago and was under treatment for 2 years. I go for yearly checkup to make sure my thyroid hormones levels are normal and everything else is ok. 

I know you are scared, I was too but don't worry, you will be fine


----------



## hickle (Nov 9, 2009)

This thread caught my eye because I'm reading Jillian Michael's "Master your metabolism" right now, and it talks about how hypothyroidism (along with several other ailments) can be caused by environmental factors/what you're eating.  If you're really uncomfortable with the idea of taking a pill every day for the rest of your life, you should talk to your doctor about holistic alternatives.  There are a plethora of them out there!  

I'm not sure how you feel about needles, but acupuncture might help, too!  I'm not a holisitic guru, but it might be worthwhile to pursue some other alternatives.  Pills are just icky because your body becomes dependent on them.


----------



## rapple (Aug 19, 2014)

It's actually very common, especially new diagnoses in women under 35. I was diagnosed in 2011 and have been taking 88mg of synthroid every day since then. I have Hashimoto's disease, which is an autoimmune disorder where the body attacks the thyroid and so it under-performs. I didn't have any symptoms when I was diagnosed, so was quite surprised to hear it. It's a very easy disease to manage for the most part, so I wouldn't worry too much. I would advise however, to find an endocrinologist. Primary care physicians only really handle the basics when it comes to thyroid disease and will monitor your levels and prescribe your synthroid, but an endocrinologist will be able to notice any slight changes or goiters that could be a concern. I've been seeing one since I've been pregnant (because levels might change during pregnancy), and I regret not seeing her earlier. I just feel better knowing a specialist is monitoring me.


----------

